# 1974 Chinook 26' Mobilodge



## oldsalt (May 30, 2007)

Yes, you read that right.  I have just recently come into posession of the above listed Trailer. However User manuals were not included. So I am at a loss as to the proper operation of all my appliances etc.  its a self contained unit  and most works on propane/120vac and 12vdc.  So I am wondering where to get a manual for this gem of a trailer.  it has a 701-40 model Trav'ler fridge,  stove says its a trav'ler havent found a model yet. See that manual would come in handy just for the list of appliances. the 12V system appears to work, 120v works  havent tested propane yet. was going to get it serviced first. Silly me to want to have a Certified Guy check the propane.  The plumbing all appears to have been replaced with household PVC vice the older black stuff that was originally used during that era.   And due to corosion and time, the labeling on the black/grey water tank drains is worn and I am loathe to try and operate  them prior to having a proper guide.   Please someone point me in the direction of a proper manual for this beast. 
Thank you.


----------



## Browzin (May 30, 2007)

Re: 1974 Chinook 26' Mobilodge

You might try this site for manuals http://www.faxonautoliterature.com/


----------

